# Prairie Dogs and Grass Fed Beef



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

North Dakota....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/grass-fed-cattle-prairie-dogs-hoof-it-in-shared-pastures-NAA-associated-press/


----------

